
Ask HN: Best office/general computer skills course for my mum? - jimmygatz
Hello HN,<p>My mum is not very tech savvy but wants to improve her skills. Her expectations aren&#x27;t very high: she wants to be able to use office, do basic internet searches, use social media and generally feel more comfortable on a computer.<p>She has some free time now and has asked me to find her a good course on using office and also the aforementioned general computer skills. Also, she&#x27;s living in Equatorial Guinea so there are no local courses there, meaning it must be an online course. Can anyone recommend any free or paid courses on this?
======
detaro
for the very basics, finding a local hands-on course might be the best option.
Local library, evening school, ...?

~~~
jimmygatz
Cheers for the response. Unfortunately she's living in Equatorial Guinea so
there's no good local courses - it has to be an online one. Any ideas?

